

What’s the probability that a random n-digit palindrome is divisible by 11? - claywm
http://gottwurfelt.com/2015/01/20/whats-the-probability-that-an-n-digit-palindrome-chosen-at-random-is-divisible-by-11/

======
SixSigma
What I find interesting is that the question sets you up for finding something
interesting, just like the recent "what are the chances that a random number
contains the digit 3" (the answer was "the same as finding any other digit and
this approaches 1 as the number gets larger e.g has more digits" \- a not
remarkable insight at all).

However, in a classroom setting, or anywhere one is doing maths for fun, this
is a great idea - it requires good problem solving techniques to find the
answer and it is the process not the outcome that is the game.

~~~
ironmagma
(A video relevant to the topic you mentioned:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfEiJJGv4CE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfEiJJGv4CE))

